# Caulking cracking at crown molding



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

Getting ready to paint a project that has 700 sq. ft. of Coffered ceiling. Hence a lot of crown moldings.
My experience tells me that I should expect to see major caulking failure where the crown is caulked to the wall and ceiling.
Here in Va, its usually around 50 during the day during the winter. We use torpedo heaters to take the chill off. 
Now that I have written this, I think it will just take weeks and weeks of the main central gas heat to dry the wood so very much to make it crack.
But, maybe someone has some thoughts??
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

glkirk said:


> Getting ready to paint a project that has 700 sq. ft. of Coffered ceiling. Hence a lot of crown moldings.
> My experience tells me that I should expect to see major caulking failure where the crown is caulked to the wall and ceiling.
> Here in Va, its usually around 50 during the day during the winter. We use torpedo heaters to take the chill off.
> Now that I have written this, I think it will just take weeks and weeks of the main central gas heat to dry the wood so very much to make it crack.
> ...


You have a very thoughtful thought... use quality caulk and see what happens :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Another phenomenon is called truss uplift, bottom cord is insulated and top chord expands and contracts with temp changes. There is a few different tricks to help alleviate this, but if your at the paint stage...too late


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

This is a great question.

Prime first then caulk. Caulking un-primed wood pulls in the caulk and weakens it. 

Use the best caulk avail. The fairly new DAP 3.0 is getting good reviews and a lot of advertising. Has some urethane in it I believe from what I recall reading.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Torpedo heaters don't get the moisture out of the envelope. This can be a big problem with mudding in cool / cold weather. Unless they coped all those joints, or glued them, look for them to open up as it dries out.

Do the best you can with the best caulk.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I have had good luck with caulk called "Big Stretch". It is pricey but it is now what I go to where caulk has previously failed.

I always prime before caulking.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

A lot of trim here(Ches and VB) is yellow pine and will never be stable. I would also check to see if its loose, lot of thought needs to be put in these ceilings before drywall to install the blocking needed to fasten the crown to.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, see if the crown is loose anywhere, alway's prime before caulking raw wood and use a good quality flexible caulk. :thumbsup:


----------



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

Tight and secure crown, acceptable heat and humidity at least for a few days before you start will help. I've been using Big Stretch for a few years now and have not had a problem with it. It's about double the price of a regular tube of painters caulk but the gas alone for one call back more than makes up the difference!


----------

